# Interesting use of wood in a product



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Here's an interesting use of wood in an entrepreneurial
product.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1270317155/a-world-war-ii-icon-danish-fuel-bar-cabinet?ref=f0zswk&utm_source=GadgetFlow&utm_campaign=GadgetFlow


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Pretty cool. It reminded me of the mini bar made from the carcass of an old Power Mac desktop computer.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Very cool idea!


----------



## HowardInToronto (Sep 27, 2013)

That is really cool.

While their product is interesting, I liked the well-proven age-old marketing message of "my misfortune is your opportunity." Well chosen website. Thanks for posting it.

Booze and history! How can you go wrong…...


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Unique idea thanks for sharing it Loren.


----------

